# Jumped into a new ambulance and found out theres 2 sirens!



## Hockey (Feb 21, 2009)

Ran a call the other night on one of our new rigs and scared the living daylights outta me but thought it was the coolest thing ever.  2 sirens on it.  I busted out the cell phone to record it.  I thought hah people still won't pull over or get outta my way.  To my amazement, it worked the best I have ever seen

Oh and the airhorn, oh it was amazing at the effectiveness.

Yes the small things make me excited anymore!

[YOUTUBE]6AW6i3lXpnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PapaBear434 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Ran a call the other night on one of our new rigs and scared the living daylights outta me but thought it was the coolest thing ever.  2 sirens on it.  I busted out the cell phone to record it.  I thought hah people still won't pull over or get outta my way.  To my amazement, it worked the best I have ever seen
> 
> Oh and the airhorn, oh it was amazing at the effectiveness.
> 
> Yes the small things make me excited anymore!



Yeah, I've seen that before.  It's nice, because people think there are even more coming, and they tend to actually wait instead of trying to get out at the last second.  Funny, when they think you might be followed by a speeding caravan of emergency vehicles, they actually get the hell out of the way.

We don't have those, unfortunately.  We just have to DJ our three different wails/yelps.  Though, we DO have airhorns, and those are quite effective.


----------



## EMT007 (Feb 21, 2009)

haha yep that seems to be the new thing for emergency vehicles. All the police cars at the police department I worked at got the dual siren thing a while ago, and our newest ambulance has (count em) *three* sirens... no, not joking - a Code-3 Vcon, a Federal EQ2B, and a Rumbler 

Sounds like an entire task force is rolling down the street


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

I love dual sirens. Wail and Yelp.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

We have dual sirens as well...we use the wail until we get to an intersection and the yelp is for clearing the intersection or getting cars to move the heck out of our way...


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

Dual and a Q


----------



## PapaBear434 (Feb 21, 2009)

TylerHastings said:


> We have dual sirens as well...we use the wail until we get to an intersection and the yelp is for clearing the intersection or getting cars to move the heck out of our way...



That's what we have, but I don't think that's what the original poster was talking about.  This is both those sirens going AT THE SAME TIME.  Which is awesome.  Makes it sound like a massive fleet of trucks are flying down the road.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> That's what we have, but I don't think that's what the original poster was talking about.  This is both those sirens going AT THE SAME TIME.  Which is awesome.  Makes it sound like a massive fleet of trucks are flying down the road.



Oh ok I did not realize thats what he meant...however I bet it does sound freaking awesome...


----------



## Hockey (Feb 21, 2009)

TylerHastings said:


> Oh ok I did not realize thats what he meant...however I bet it does sound freaking awesome...



As you can tell from the video


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2009)

Good god...

Seriously? SERIOUSLY!?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> As you can tell from the video



I am on a slow internet connection could not play the video...


----------



## Hockey (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Good god...
> 
> Seriously? SERIOUSLY!?


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

I love LOL cats!


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 21, 2009)

haha, yah. All of our trucks have dual sirens on them. Its the "in thing" these days  Welcome to the cool side B) haha


----------



## John Legg (Feb 21, 2009)

Our new trucks from Paramedics Plus (July 1) are supposed to also include the rumblers. Should be pretty cool. Here's a sample. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20fbMTeEpfo&feature=related


----------



## smvde (Feb 21, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Ran a call the other night on one of our new rigs and scared the living daylights outta me but thought it was the coolest thing ever.  2 sirens on it.  I busted out the cell phone to record it.  I thought hah people still won't pull over or get outta my way.  To my amazement, it worked the best I have ever seen
> 
> Oh and the airhorn, oh it was amazing at the effectiveness.
> 
> ...




I can only hope that you weren't driving while filming that.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

smvde said:


> I can only hope that you weren't driving while filming that.



Good point.  How stupid and unsafe would that be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 21, 2009)

I've noticed the rigs around here have had them for  a long time now.  It's sure better at clearing traffic.  Used to be people would hardly move... now people pull over even before the rig can be seen because they hear all the noise and assume that it's a convoy.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> I've noticed the rigs around here have had them for  a long time now.  It's sure better at clearing traffic.  Used to be people would hardly move... now people pull over even before the rig can be seen because they hear all the noise and assume that it's a convoy.



Wonder how many wrecks will be caused by this when people panic?  We would get better reactions from people if Lights and sirens were used very much less often than now.


----------



## karaya (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wonder how many wrecks will be caused by this when people panic? We would get better reactions from people if Lights and sirens were used very much less often than now.


 
Is this you're opinion or based on some fact?  What would you suggest as to when lights and sirens are used?  Curious.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wonder how many wrecks will be caused by this when people panic? We would get better reactions from people if Lights and sirens were used very much less often than now.


 
Sounds like the topic for a different thread, IMHO..


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

The thread is about multiple sirens.  The ramifications of their use seems wholly appropriate to me.


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wonder how many wrecks will be caused by this when people panic?  We would get better reactions from people if Lights and sirens were used very much less often than now.



I respectfully disagree with you.  I may not be an EMT yet but common sense seems to dictate that you never know what you may be walking into.  Someone could call with abdominal pain and it end up being a bad bleed, heart attack or some other life threatening situation.  It might not be an emergency... but what if it is?  One never knows for sure until they're actually there.


----------



## piranah (Feb 21, 2009)

i agree...but 90 % of  thee time L/S arnt needed


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> I respectfully disagree with you.  I may not be an EMT yet but common sense seems to dictate that you never know what you may be walking into.  Someone could call with abdominal pain and it end up being a bad bleed, heart attack or some other life threatening situation.  It might not be an emergency... but what if it is?  One never knows for sure until they're actually there.



With experience and after the L&S hypnotism wears off you will realize just how dangerouse running L&S is and you will start looking to slow down when ever possible.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

karaya said:


> Is this you're opinion or based on some fact?  What would you suggest as to when lights and sirens are used?  Curious.



Personally would prefer we practice medicine, which you can't do going fast down the road, dodging in and out of traffic.  Perhaps L&S could be used in stand still traffic to get people to allow you to go on down the road.  But even with L&S we need to slow down for our safety and the publics safety, heck even for the patients safety and benefit.


----------



## Meursault (Feb 21, 2009)

It's perfect!  You can only spend so much money on a single siren, after all. Next up: Double-stacked POV lightbars.

I can understand the combination of a normal-frequency siren and a rumbler, but more than that seems excessive. If you're relying on it to trick drivers, it'll probably lose effectiveness once they realize it. Then they'll start assuming that there's only one vehicle when they hear two sirens. It's easy to say that the money would be better spent on educating drivers, but I'm starting to believe that's impossible.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 21, 2009)

x 2. We are breeding a more oblivious driver here. How about the extra effort on the part of the driver to "orchestrate" the two tones-- shouldnt they just be focused on driving?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have a problem with dual sirens.  In fact, I find their effect to be a positive thing, since you can never be sure which tone is going to punch through to the other drivers' consciousness.  If you're running both simultaneously, you've got your bases covered.  What I do have a problem with is what Dan just referred to, which is this attempt to "orchestrate" the effect, especially on the part of the driver.  The last ambulances I spec'd out had two sirens.  But they were both controlled by one single on/off toggle switch.  No knobs.  No buttons.  No levers.  Just one switch that turned them both either on or off at the same time.  No fumbling while driving.  No playing with the tones.  No distractions.  On or off.  Period.  It's not a toy.  It's not a fashion accessory.  It's not a job benefit or a way of life.  It's a tool, just like a gun.  Don't screw around with it.  Just use it when necessary, and forget about it otherwise.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> If you're relying on it to trick drivers, it'll probably lose effectiveness once they realize it. Then they'll start assuming that there's only one vehicle when they hear two sirens.




I had not even thought of that.  That makes it even a worse idea.  People pull over thinking multiple fire trucks are coming.  After a number of times of it turning out to only be one, they hear the multiple sirens and as the fire truck or ambulance passes they say idiots and pull out and bam we now have a major wreck between the second fire truck and or ambulance and the citizen.  More judicious use of L&S would provide better benefits than just amping it up more.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 22, 2009)

We were once following an LEO to scene with L&S. The officer was making use of his spotlight to get people to move out of the way that weren't moving. Seemed dangerous at first, but definitely produced results. People seem more likely to obey when they are singled out.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 22, 2009)

I personally really like the dual siren emergency vehicles because as someone pointed out, you never know what is going to permeate the consciousness of other people.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 22, 2009)

We can all preach "safe driving" and "awareness" but unfortunately we are not the only ones behind the wheel. Alike wanting to be seen with reflective uniforms, I have to admit I much rather be seen and heard than have a potential impact.

With people wearing head sets, on the cell phone, fighting with the kids, and we have to attempt to obtain their attention; give me all you can. Lights, dual sirens, penetrating wave sirens that vibrate their teeth as long as they do not pull into me or run into me at the scene. 

R/r 911


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 22, 2009)

Just one thing I'd like to put...having sat at a set of light's and hearing a siren bouncing off the walls of buildings
and having no idea which direction the ambulance was coming from, wouldn't dual sirens make it even worse?
People panic enough with one siren and do some really silly things. 
Guess by the video clip, it does work though.
We only use one siren in NZ with the different wails and the air horn if they don't move!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 22, 2009)

Dual Siren and the EQ2B on our rigs, It works amazing and I love it. Then also Industrial Grade Air Horns, help even more. Argue all you people want, it works, it keeps me safe.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

So as you approach an intersection sounding like an army is approaching are you scaring somebody into pulling out into oncoming traffic to let you by?  This has happened and made news many times.  I am not going to search those for you but if you have been in EMS or even fire very long you will have seen it in news or even EMS mags.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So as you approach an intersection sounding like an army is approaching are you scaring somebody into pulling out into oncoming traffic to let you by? This has happened and made news many times. I am not going to search those for you but if you have been in EMS or even fire very long you will have seen it in news or even EMS mags.


 
There has even been the bumper tap utilized by some city EMS and FDs which is stupid at best but still known to be practiced in some areas.


----------



## Jon (Feb 22, 2009)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Dual Siren and the EQ2B on our rigs, It works amazing and I love it. Then also Industrial Grade Air Horns, help even more. Argue all you people want, it works, it keeps me safe.


Industrial Grade air horns?

I'm sorry... please explain. Do you simply mean they aren't the cheap little plastic things you get at Pep Boys?




Anyway - Many of the 911 ambulances I've worked in have dual sirens. Almost all the fire trucks I know have them - a standard Q2B and an electronic siren.

Many of the ambulances have a "standard" siren with 3+ tones, as well as a secondary siren rigged to a toggle switch as "wail/yelp" "yelp" or "whoop/warble". Usually isn't a big distraction - I just flip the switch when I want the 2nd siren.

A note - KKK-1822 specs call for 200W of audible warning... MANY places that put a 2nd siren in wire them up with primary siren to 100W of speaker on the left, then the secondary to 100W of speaker on the right. That means that UNLESS you have both sirens on, you don't have the same warning sound that a single siren has.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> There has even been the bumper tap utilized by some city EMS and FDs which is stupid at best but still known to be practiced in some areas.


Don't knock it til you try it!  It works!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdpPXubi38g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PapaBear434 (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So as you approach an intersection sounding like an army is approaching are you scaring somebody into pulling out into oncoming traffic to let you by?  This has happened and made news many times.  I am not going to search those for you but if you have been in EMS or even fire very long you will have seen it in news or even EMS mags.



If we pull up to a red light with all lanes completely blocked, we turn off our sirens and possibly lights and wait for the green.  When the green comes, lights and siren are back on and we're moving.  That way, we don't have to worry about people whipping out into traffic.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 22, 2009)

Jon said:


> Industrial Grade air horns?
> 
> I'm sorry... please explain. Do you simply mean they aren't the cheap little plastic things you get at Pep Boys?



Basically.

IE, Grover Emergency Vehicle Air Horns, http://www.projectresponder.com/pse/d225-Grover-Emergency-Air-Horns.htm


Sounds exactly like these,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ubgEINEziQ

Cant embed that video


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So as you approach an intersection sounding like an army is approaching are you scaring somebody into pulling out into oncoming traffic to let you by?  This has happened and made news many times.  I am not going to search those for you but if you have been in EMS or even fire very long you will have seen it in news or even EMS mags.



Look, its also happened many times with the fire department also, Or with Cops. 

The only way to truly solve this problem is get rid of Ambulances in general and just drive a van. 

All your posts seem to just degrade things that others do, Alright they arent you, Im accepting that. I disagree with probably EVERYTHING you say, And you know what, It doesnt matter. We are two different people who see things different ways. 

Maybe where you are, people drive like idiots, does that mean EVERY Volunteer BLS unit in AMERICA (Big or small rigs) drives that way? No. Not one bit, Maybe where you are people pull into oncoming traffic to avoid the ambulance, Do they do that here, NO! Again, its variable state to state, Town to town etc.

Now stop *****ing about what different towns do with their money, How they do it, and how they get the job done. 


All that should matter in the end is the PT getting to the hospital alive, Getting the Job done CORRECTLY and the Crew being alive and in shape, As well as anyone that was driving in the area of the ambulance.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 22, 2009)

TheAfterAffect said:


> I disagree with probably EVERYTHING you say, And you know what, It doesnt matter. We are two different people who see things different ways.


Two different people, but one profession.

So it does matter.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Look, its also happened many times with the fire department also, Or with Cops.
> 
> The only way to truly solve this problem is get rid of Ambulances in general and just drive a van.
> 
> ...



Why the attack?  I voiced opinion and did so politely.  I ask you to please refrain from attacking me with vulgarity.  You express your opinions.  I will express mine.  Thank you.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 22, 2009)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Look, its also happened many times with the fire department also, Or with Cops.
> 
> The only way to truly solve this problem is get rid of Ambulances in general and just drive a van.
> 
> ...



I would give credit for this; if you had not been from New Jersey. A state that still endorses First Aid squads and BLS over ALS units has demonstrated an ill educated or showing an disinterest in their of their citizens. Part of the problem, a lot of so called experts without any education and very little experience assuming that something is right because of tradition and the "that's the way it is here or always has been "....Does not make it always right. 

R/r 911


----------



## Hockey (Feb 23, 2009)

We could what if with the double sirens thing all night, but seriously, come on.


You know, double sirens might be heard further.  In fact, Russia may send off a nuke since it will sound like an army of vehicles coming that way...

You really think MOST drivers on the road ever realize by hearing multiple sirens there is more then one vehicle?  I'll bet you your next paycheck they don't.  My last PI/Fatal myself and another company were going p-1 down the 5 lane rd and I hated it because they thought they were the only ambulance.  I was position staggered from them and enough room.

With all do respect medic, you seem to have a negative attitude to a LOT of things.  Cheer up.  Its not all that bad out there


----------



## Buzz (Feb 23, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> If we pull up to a red light with all lanes completely blocked, we turn off our sirens and possibly lights and wait for the green.  When the green comes, lights and siren are back on and we're moving.  That way, we don't have to worry about people whipping out into traffic.



IMO that is a far better approach to making it through the light than the laying on the airhorn and cycling through siren tones that some people do.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Feb 23, 2009)

Buzz said:


> IMO that is a far better approach to making it through the light than the laying on the airhorn and cycling through siren tones that some people do.



I believe it might actually be a state law requirement more than department practice.  But it works for us.  Most of the time, people can move over just a little and let us through.  But if the red light is three cars deep in all lanes, yeah, it's easier to just cut the sirens.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> I believe it might actually be a state law requirement more than department practice.  But it works for us.  Most of the time, people can move over just a little and let us through.  But if the red light is three cars deep in all lanes, yeah, it's easier to just cut the sirens.



Almost could not imagine being a law as it shows common sense and we know common sense and law very seldom go hand and hand.  Thanks for posting something that shows that common sense is not completly dead.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Feb 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Almost could not imagine being a law as it shows common sense and we know common sense and law very seldom go hand and hand.



The same can usually be said of department policy, though.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> The same can usually be said of department policy, though.



True.  Rumor has it anyone that shows common sense will be fired.


----------



## EMTNJA (May 5, 2010)

PapaBear434 said:


> If we pull up to a red light with all lanes completely blocked, we turn off our sirens and possibly lights and wait for the green.  When the green comes, lights and siren are back on and we're moving.  That way, we don't have to worry about people whipping out into traffic.



Here we go suicide, stop before the intersection, and then proceed slowly clearing each lane...but most of our signals are set up with the opticom. People just need to learn to pull to the right and slow down as I pass.


----------



## BLSBoy (May 5, 2010)

EMTNJA said:


> Here we go suicide, stop before the intersection, and then proceed slowly clearing each lane...but most of our signals are set up with the opticom. People just need to learn to pull to the right and slow down as I pass.



Suicide?


----------



## EMTNJA (May 5, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> Suicide?



Driving against traffic on the wrong side of the street.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 5, 2010)

EMTNJA said:


> Here we go suicide, stop before the intersection, and then proceed slowly clearing each lane...but most of our signals are set up with the opticom. People just need to learn to pull to the right and slow down as I pass.



You bumped a year old thread just for this?


----------



## Nelg (May 5, 2010)

There was also pie involved.


----------



## Dominion (May 5, 2010)

Nelg said:


> There was also pie involved.




The cake is a lie.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 6, 2010)

Phazer is my fav setting, sadly it freaks people out sometimes and causes them to crash or do something stupid. We are not really suppose to use it in my area anymore, but I think its ok to use at a 4 way for a second to change it up.


----------



## trevor1189 (May 7, 2010)

schulz said:


> Phazer is my fav setting, sadly it freaks people out sometimes and causes them to crash or do something stupid. We are not really suppose to use it in my area anymore, but I think its ok to use at a 4 way for a second to change it up.



Phaser is the all business siren. People hear that and it seems like they know you mean business. They are about as good as it get to a fire truck.

Don't ask me why, but people move out of the way for a firetruck the instant they see it. Ambulance, however, they try to get in front of. Whatever I guess, someone might lose their home if the fire truck is delayed, someone might lose their life if the ambulance is delayed. I'm not sure what the thought process of these people is. :wacko:


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 11, 2010)

Hockey said:


> 2 sirens on it.  I busted out the cell phone to record it.
> Oh and the airhorn, oh it was amazing at the effectiveness.


We got a new ambulance last year and it's got two sirens on it too.  Unlike yours which sounds like it does two tones at one time, ours just the same tone (wail) but it's about 3 or 4 second out of sync.  

Our airhorn is the same way.  Actually uses pressurized air and if you use it for TOO long it'll run out of air and have to use the engine to build up the pressure again.  It's pretty cool.  Too bad the ambulance itself is a piece of CRAP.


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2010)

The new trucks at the services I work for tend to have the Whelen dual siren. I have learned, (after just one shift with an engineer), that if you unscrew the panel (the entire thing with switches, on the center console), and look at the siren control box you can actually change the tones or sirens used. You can make it into the European wail, the french yelp, etc, simply by moving a few switches (and reading the siren's manual online!) 
Beware, be aware management may not like you snooping around behind panels, and some supervisors won't be happy to hear you responding down the road this way. It's good, though, for slow sunday fun, though.


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Ran a call the other night on one of our new rigs and scared the living daylights outta me but thought it was the coolest thing ever.  2 sirens on it.  I busted out the cell phone to record it.  I thought hah people still won't pull over or get outta my way.  To my amazement, it worked the best I have ever seen
> 
> Oh and the airhorn, oh it was amazing at the effectiveness.
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------

